# Foods you hate



## Steve Irons (Feb 3, 2007)

There are a lot of foods I hate, and would never eat. I don't like tomatoes, although I do like tomato sauce and ketchup, I hate the tomatoes themselves. I'm also not a big fan of the banana, but it's not as bad as a tomatoe. I once met someone who didn't know there was an "e" on the end of "tomatoe"; that was funny.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Steve, welcome aboard. Actually there is no 'e' at the end of tomato. One only adds it and an 's' to make the pleural of them, as in tomatoes.

Love the lovely things, raw or cooked in any way.

For some strange reason have a visceral dislike of bananas. Cannot abide the smell. If someone has tossed one in a garbage bin where I am sitting I will smell it, ferret it out, and move it to some other place.

Odd? Sure. 

For some odd reason I can eat plantains, love those buggers fried and served with many Cuban or Latin/South American foods. Fried plantains with a plate of picadillo, nothing better.

Other than the dreaded banana, only shun hard boiled eggs and boiled cauliflower. Can understand that hard boiling an egg is a good way to preserve the thing and carry it about, so I forgive the folks who first ever did that to the oeuf. But the cad who decided to boil a poor, unsuspecting cauliflower to death and make it unpalatable, well, I can only hope there is a place in the afterlife where he will have to eat the stuff three times a day, every day.

Again welcome aboard.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 3, 2007)

Eggs if the white and the yolk are not amalgamated, if that's the right word. Love omelettes, can't abide fried eggs, poached eggs, hard-boiled eggs... The white is too odd in texture and the yolk too rich. Very odd.

Oysters. No idea why people like them. I've thought long and hard but have decided against giving my description of them. I don't think the admins would approve and doubtless everyone else would be appalled!


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 3, 2007)

Steve Irons said:
			
		

> Hi all, my name is Steve Irons. I am a chef at the Cellar in Fullerton, CA. Im happy to join this forum. I know we are going to share fantastic recipes and also have some fun. Thanks.





			
				Steve Irons said:
			
		

> There are a lot of foods I hate, and would never eat. I don't like tomatoes, although I do like tomato sauce and ketchup, I hate the tomatoes themselves. I'm also not a big fan of the banana, but it's not as bad as a tomatoe. I once met someone who didn't know there was an "e" on the end of "tomatoe"; that was funny.


Steve, welcome to the forum and good luck in your careere.


----------



## lulu (Feb 3, 2007)

LOL.  Fennel, as I often say:  I want to like it, I cook with it and try it a few times a year but just cannot like it.  Although when I love them I love them, large prawns can be a bit repellent to me...every now and then I think they look like curled fingers, and then however good I know they taste I have to pass on them.


----------



## AlexR (Feb 3, 2007)

The ultimate horrible food is flourescent jello salad with shredded vegetables.

The is a special circle in **** for the person who perpetrated this.

It is very, very rare that I do not finish food I am served when invited out.
Once was a "cocktail" of shrimp and grapefruit in a sweet whipped cream sauce...
The other was a peanut soup you could stand your soup up in (apparently a favorite of Jimmy Carter...).

I generally detest sweet and sour or sweet and salty dishes.

"Wonder bread" type bread is pretty far up there too.

I hate it when people who know better turn a great steak or roast into shoe leather - and like it that way.

As for desserts, I often pass these buy, and have often been repulsed by the huge triangles of tasteless cakes that have been thrust at me over the years.

With regard to drink, Retsina and pastis/ouzo are at the top of the list, along with Baily's and Malibu (God help her, my daughter drinks those abominations!).
Oh, overoaked 14% Caberent from wherever and similar styles of Chardonnay are not my cup of tea - at all - either.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 3, 2007)

"Hate" is a bit stong a word for me, Despise and Loathe are much nicer )

anything Overcooked (esp veg)
Most ways of serving Egg
Offal like Brains etc..

other than that, I`m fairly cool with most things


----------



## buckytom (Feb 3, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Oysters. No idea why people like them. I've thought long and hard but have decided against giving my description of them. I don't think the admins would approve and doubtless everyone else would be appalled!


 
yeah, oysters can be like hockin' up a loogey. i can understand a person's objection to them. 

i happen to love them. the brinier, more strongly flavored the better.

hey, if i'm gonna eat something that was scraped from a rock, i want it to taste like it was. not in a bad way, but like a taste of the ocean.

i don't really hate any food, come to think of it.  maybe ika or ikura sushi. that's about it. i prefer ika cooked, and ikura reminds me of the bait i used as a kid to catch carp, suckers, and catfish in swampy eddies. yuk!


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2007)

Eggs. I can't stand them in any way at all. Fried, hard boiled, mayo, scrambled, meringue, I just can't stomach them.

When I was about 3 my mom asked me what it was about eggs I did not like. I said it was the color. Mom asked what color I would like them. I told her green. She started making them green and I would eat them. Then one day she made the fatal mistake of saying that the eggs are the same, she only changed the color. I never ate another egg after that.

I really do hate the flavor and the texture as well, but I wished I liked them. It can be very limiting as so many things contain eggs.


----------



## licia (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree about mushy cauliflower and also fennel. I can't even eat Italian sausage that includes fennel. I don't eat raw oysters, or even stew, but love them fried. Collards are terrible, too. Most everything else I can either eat or push around on my plate enough to pass.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 3, 2007)

There are many foods or so called foods that I would never put in my mouth even if I were starving, but I wouldn't classify them as "food I hate", because I never know how they actually taste. (And if I missing out on something, amen, let it be that way, I am okay with it...)

Among the stuff I actually tasted and hated are...

Aniseed
Fat, Sinew, skin or any yucky part of chicken, pork or beef
Mushy vegetables overcooked to the point of turning grey or brown
Food that is loaded with MSG
Generic brand of prosciutto (well made ones are delicious, anything less is  
Japanese soy sauce (too strident and salty, I like the indonesian version though)
Fennel
White asparagus out of tin (Love fresh green ones)
Green peas out of tin (Love fresh ones or frozen ones are okay too)
Raw plain chunk of Gorgonzola or Bleu Cheese (love them in sauces and cooking)
Soft boiled Egg/Overeasy egg

I am forgetting something else probably, these are a few of my unfavourite things!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 3, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Eggs. I can't stand them in any way at all. Fried, hard boiled, mayo, scrambled, meringue, I just can't stomach them.
> 
> When I was about 3 my mom asked me what it was about eggs I did not like. I said it was the color. Mom asked what color I would like them. I told her green. She started making them green and I would eat them. Then one day she made the fatal mistake of saying that the eggs are the same, she only changed the color. I never ate another egg after that.
> 
> I really do hate the flavor and the texture as well, but I wished I liked them. It can be very limiting as so many things contain eggs.


 
Ohhh, poor eggs, hated so much by GB!! 
You are not allergic or anything are you?  Just the personal taste?  You can't eat cakes, crepes,pancakes, custards, egg based pasta etc. either?  Guido, Cris's youngest who refuses to eat eggs and anything reminiscent of them(along with 99% of food varieties), but he can be tricked to eat above mentioned stuff and even like them!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 3, 2007)

hmmmmm......let see

Liver
Brussel Sprouts.....I'll have to give these another try though as I haven't tried them since I was a kid. 
Lobster....I know I know ..... but I honestly don't like it good thing for my wallet..... 

Thats really all I can think of. I'm sure there may be a few more but as of now I can't think of them. I know my taste have changed as I've gotten older.  Things I really didn't like when I was a kid I've found that I really like now. I think too that I've broadened my palate with the different foods and spices that I've prepared in the last 7 years or so. I've become so much more adventerous and will try things that I'd of snubbed before.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 3, 2007)

raw tomatoes


----------



## miniman (Feb 3, 2007)

I will not eat any offal. It is really strange, my mum and dad both loved kidney and liver, yet all three of us children detest the stuff - even the smell of kidney cooking makes me gag.
I will also not go anywhere near snails.
I will tolerate cauliflower but would prefer not to eat it.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 3, 2007)

I think if I'd been asked this question when I was much, much younger the list would have been exceptionally long and would've included many of the foods already mentioned in this thread.

Now, however, as I get older there are fewer and fewer things I don't like.  Can't really say I actually "hate" anything either.  Actively dislike, maybe.

I would have to think long and hard to come up with anything.  Brussels sprouts are among my least favorite foods but, I will eat them to be courteous if they're served if I am a guest.  Well, maybe not eat all of them.  Just enough to be nice.

Don't care for anything overdone.  My mother was the queen of "shinglizing" a good steak.  I learned from my father the pleasure of a barely moo-removed steak.  I'm guilty of "checking" the stew beef before I brown it.  I remember reading _Rosemary's Baby_ and relating to a scene in which she eats raw beef.

Not wild about caraway seeds.  More the texture than the flavor.  We had Hungarian pork goulash last night for supper, which called for caraway seeds.  I wanted to keep the recipe authentic and didn't want to leave the caraway seeds out, so I put a little less than called for in one of my metal mesh tea balls and inserted that in the pot.  Worked like a charm.  The goulash was infused with the caraway flavor and I didn't have to pick out seeds.

Still trying to incorporate fennel, in all forms, into more dishes.  Use fennel seeds all the time in Italian, but I want to do more with fresh fennel bulbs/fronds.

Until a few years ago I couldn't/wouldn't go near asparagus.  Now I really like it.  Don't know what happened.  The "like it" switch just came on.  I've discovered that with quite a few foods.

Anyhoo, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 3, 2007)

Katie E......I forgot about kidney.  Never have tried it and I would if someone didn't tell me what I was eating.....I'd even give liver a try this way too but I think my nose would be able to tell it was liver before it hit my taste buds.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 3, 2007)

Sizzlin, you take a half dollar size Brussel sprout and boil it to death and yep, the result is a disaster.  

The small ones are much tastier.  Sauteed in butter they are OK (I will never wax elegantly over a sprout).

Or take a few, fresh and small, and slice them reasonably finely.

Toss them into a fry pan with butter, chopped onions, perhaps some finely julienned carrots and add some chicken stock.  Let it cook for a while until the liquid has evaporated and you have some tasty sprouts.

Could incorporate the mix into mashed taters. 

The sprouts are not my favorite veggie either, but they can be made pretty darn tasty.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Aunt Dot.  I did see one of the cooks on foodnetwork prepare some not long ago and sauted them with panchetta and they looked very good. 

Thought of something else I just can't seem to acquire a taste for and thats creamed corn. For the holidays I have to make DH scalloped corn and it requires a can of this.  Unfort., I have to taste the mixture before putting it in the baking dish to bake....so that I know its seasoned well.  Taste testing is about all I can manage though.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 3, 2007)

Sizz, and anyone who never cared for Brussel Sprouts but would like to give them a second chance, check this thread out... I collected whole bunch of great ideas.  Though I was always a fan of this veg., I am sure some of you will discover great ways to enjoy them just as well!!


----------



## ncage1974 (Feb 3, 2007)

I hate most seafood except for fried shrimp. I hate mint, beets, any meat to dark (wild duck, liver), gizzards, meatloaf, and probably other stuff i just can't think of now .


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 3, 2007)

LIVER YUCK !!!!!!


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Ohhh, poor eggs, hated so much by GB!!
> You are not allergic or anything are you?  Just the personal taste?  You can't eat cakes, crepes,pancakes, custards, egg based pasta etc. either?  Guido, Cris's youngest who refuses to eat eggs and anything reminiscent of them(along with 99% of food varieties), but he can be tricked to eat above mentioned stuff and even like them!!


Well in baked goods I can eat them so cakes are fine. Pancakes I can eat, but french toast I can not. egg based pasta I can eat, but custards and crepes I can not, although I did just try a crepe the other night and was able to get it down since it was covered in chocolate sauce and strawberries.

I often wonder if it is something more of just a dislike. I don't think I am allergic, because I can eat them in certain things. My body just really rejects them in most others. The weirdest part is that when eggs are cooking the smell both repulses me and also smells kind of good at the same time. Try to figure that out out


----------



## Silver (Feb 3, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> The weirdest part is that when eggs are cooking the smell both repulses me and also smells kind of good at the same time. Try to figure that out out



I have the same thing with coffee.  Fresh brew can smell good, but still smells like coffee to me...which is bad.  It's an odd feeling.


----------



## luvs (Feb 3, 2007)

i'm not a picky eater- if there's a food i'm iffy 'bout, i'll cook that food 'till it's palatable to me.
2 items i despise- blacklicorice & brussels. i'll consume hanover baby brussels with plenty of butter.


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2007)

luvs said:
			
		

> 2 items i despise- blacklicorice & brussels.


That is probably because you are using too much black licorice with your brussels


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 3, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> I often wonder if it is something more of just a dislike. I don't think I am allergic, because I can eat them in certain things. My body just really rejects them in most others.


 
I understand perfectly... it was just the case with me and mathematics when I was in school. It was not just the simple matter of my disliking the subject, my brain flatly refused to comprehend any of it, while I am pretty good with simple arithmetics!!


----------



## luvs (Feb 3, 2007)

geeeebs!!!!!


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 3, 2007)

I like just about everything except . . . organ meats, runny eggs, beets and oatmeal . . . all of which I find rather repulsive IMO.


----------



## sattie (Feb 3, 2007)

Here are my top 3 foods that I don't like.... there is not much if anything in this world that I "hate", but I do harbor dislikes for stuff....  in order of the most disliked food:

1.  MEAT LOAF - I do not, will not, can not, and just shudder at the thought of this dish, even tho it tends to be a family favorite for most.  My parents made this dish at least once a week and it was the worst night of the week for me.

2.  Raisins - Why ruin a perfectly good cinnamon roll, banana bread, or cheese or carrot cake (any dessert) with these nasty things????  The worst thing was to see a scrumptious cinnamon roll beggin to be eatin, only to bite into it and discover that there are big hairy raisins hidden in the folds of the dough.  This really rates up there with the meatloaf.

3.  Peas..... I don't like them in soup, fried rice, or anything for that matter.  I will pain stakingly pick them out.  BUTTTTTTTTT I will eat split pea soup, go figure????

Neat topic, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Foodfiend (Feb 3, 2007)

Here's what I detest:

Beans: Kidney, Lima, White, etc.  (really any bean of this kind)
Black eyed peas (yuck!)
Fried eggs with runny yolks (only like them scrambled and hard boiled)
okra (triple yuck!)
squash
Blue Cheese
Cauliflower
Turnip and Collard Greens
Ham (mainly due to when growing up Mom would find (or seem to) the saltiest one around and now I can't stand the taste of ham)


I love liver though, both beef and chicken.  But since I'm the only one in my family who likes liver, it keeps getting voted down so I rarely get it.  Oh well.


----------



## phinz (Feb 4, 2007)

I will try just about anything, and I don't think there's anything I really hate, though I didn't want to try nato when it was proffered. I have no desire to try chitterlings, tongue, tripe or brains. I love gizzards, livers and hearts. Haven't had kidneys, but don't think I want to either, and don't want to knowingly eat bugs, testicles or rodents (though I *have* had squirrel, and it was pretty good).


----------



## TexanFrench (Feb 4, 2007)

Eggplant (Aubergine to you Brits).  Completely inedible unless there's something there--like garlic and tomato sauce--to cover the eggplant taste.  And if it's an older, bitter one, even that won't help. (When I was about 6, my mom stood over me and made me chew and swallow a helping of breaded, fried eggplant. I did manage to swallow it, but it didn't stay down...)


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

_When I was about 6, my mom stood over me and made me chew and swallow a helping of breaded, fried eggplant. I did manage to swallow it, but it didn't stay down...)_

I know that feeling well. I was at boarding school, about 8 or 9 I think (it was a very long time ago) and we had steak & kidney pie. I hid the kidney in an empty gem squash case but was caught and made to eat it. The staff regretted it as they had to clean up from the dining room to the toilets.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 4, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> The worst thing was to see a scrumptious cinnamon roll beggin to be eatin, only to bite into it and discover that there are big hairy raisins hidden in the folds of the dough.



Are you sure they were raisins? I have never seen a hairy one in my life. Try eating a roll with your eyes closed so you can't see them. They won't go crunch in your mouth and they won't bite back.


----------



## sattie (Feb 7, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Are you sure they were raisins? I have never seen a hairy one in my life. Try eating a roll with your eyes closed so you can't see them. They won't go crunch in your mouth and they won't bite back.


 
LOL.... Sorry, no they are not hairy, I guess I was just showing my distaste for them...  this is a good laugh to start my day!!!


----------



## Silver (Feb 7, 2007)

Pickles or anything else pickled.  Blech.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2007)

Peanut butter


----------



## philly29 (Feb 7, 2007)

Anything Indian.  Even the smell drives me nuts.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 7, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Peanut butter



awww, Charlie!!! one of my favorites.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

Hospital food and raw clams. I'd eat the raw clams first.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2007)

I think HATE is a very strong word, there sre a couple of foodds I don't care for though. 

Mushrooms and orange juice w/ the pulp. Both of which I like the flavor, just don't like the texture.

besides that, nothing else really. Life is too short to have a narrow palate. I love trying new and different things.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

+1 to the mushrooms. I feel the same about most beans. I love the taste (spare for limas) but the texture is the turnoff.


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 7, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I think HATE is a very strong word, there sre a couple of foodds I don't care for though.
> 
> besides that, nothing else really. Life is too short to have a narrow palate. I love trying new and different things.


 
Exactly - variety is awesome! I'm not much for slimy things, like oysters.


----------



## hookied_up (Feb 8, 2007)

Liver

As I have matured I have grown to like may of the foods I hated as a child, but no matter how it is done, no thanks.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 8, 2007)

hookied_up said:
			
		

> Liver
> 
> As I have matured I have grown to like may of the foods I hated as a child, but no matter how it is done, no thanks.



Funny how so many people have an aversion to liver. I have to say I'm not a fan of beef or pig's liver. Calf's liver isn't bad but kid and lamb's liver are very delicate in texture and flavour. Have you tried them?


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Funny how so many people have an aversion to liver. I have to say I'm not a fan of beef or pig's liver. Calf's liver isn't bad but kid and lamb's liver are very delicate in texture and flavour. Have you tried them?


 
The only liver I'll eat is chicken liver, IF it's cooked well.


----------



## hookied_up (Feb 8, 2007)

with a side of fave beans and a nice chiante?


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

hookied_up said:
			
		

> with a side of fave beans and a nice chiante?


 
Sounds good!


----------



## hookied_up (Feb 8, 2007)

It was a reference to a movie- might have an effect on how good it sounds.
but it did make me want to try fava beans.


----------



## middie (Feb 8, 2007)

Veggies except for potatos and corn. I'm just now starting to like onions.
And organ parts ie. brains, liver, intestines etc...
And seafood. Blech !


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

Ckicken liver and heart is VERY GOOD! kinda tastes like a Slim Jim!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 8, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> Ckicken liver and heart is VERY GOOD! kinda tastes like a Slim Jim!



I love chicken liver.  I have a recipe I created nearly 30 years ago that my family, even the children when they were small, loved.

I just dredged chicken livers in lightly salted flour, then browned in butter.  I added shallots, chives, tarragon and some white wine.  Let it all simmer, covered, a bit and added some half-and-half.  Heated through and served over rice or noodles.


----------

